# Fordson new major - problems with rear hydraulics



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi I recently purchased a 1954 Fordson new major, lovely tractor and everything working as it should but one minor problem with the rear arms. I have attached a flail mower and the tractor lifts this easily but when lowering it stops about 8" above ground level. The arms raise and drop very smoothly but they just wont go any lower. Any idea what my problem is - is there a control or adjustment I am not aware of, or is this a fault with the valve or the way the arms have been set up?

Many thanks

Gav


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

There could be some sort of stop on the lever. I'd look closer to be sure that the adjustable stop, if equipped, is not interfering with the lever or mechanism. Also, you sure the mower is hooked up correctly, no missing parts etc?


----------



## DNL (Mar 20, 2020)

MY dad bought a FORDSON MAJOR DIESEL NEW in 1956 and when he installed a mower on it the mower came with different lift links that were longer to enable the mower to go lower down if you want me to send pics of them I will try to post them or send them to a cell phone have the tractor for sale am asking $4200.00 for it it is in very good shape with a new battery and new front tires all it needs is a paint job I would be willing to trade lift links with you for $ 50.00 if that would help 563-535 7598 cell 563-419-2352


----------



## DNL (Mar 20, 2020)

I just noticed the date on your post so you probable already got your answer


----------



## DNL (Mar 20, 2020)

sorry the date I seen was for HOODOO VALLEY member since date


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> There could be some sort of stop on the lever. I'd look closer to be sure that the adjustable stop, if equipped, is not interfering with the lever or mechanism. Also, you sure the mower is hooked up correctly, no missing parts etc?


Hi thanks, I can't see any stop on the lever, I've uploaded some photos, which I should have done to start with so its easier to see the set up.

Gav


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

Here are a few pics which show the tractor set up.

Thanks

Gav


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The stop mechanism is the bolt and wingnut in your second photo the you can adjust to stop the 3 pt hitch lever at a spot that you can predetermine if it's for a repetitive task, for instance. It looks to be at the lowest point, but wouldn't hurt to check.


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi thanks for that. The lever is set at the very bottom of the mechanism. I also noticed that the last 2" of movement as you lower the lever doesn't actually do anything - so it lowers to its lowest point with 2" left on the lever, when you move the lever through those last 2", it has no effect at all - if that makes sense. So I don't think its a problem with the lever itself.


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

I've come to the conclusion that the arms are completely down and to lower the bottom links I will need to wind out the side link arms. One is seized up at the moment but hope to get that free. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I can not see in the pictures, but there should be three holes in the lower links for the drop arm/levelling box. The inner hole gets you the lowest position of the lower links tips.

Adjust the check chains.

Is there no way to adjust the lifting points on the implement?


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hacke said:


> I can not see in the pictures, but there should be three holes in the lower links for the drop arm/levelling box. The inner hole gets you the lowest position of the lower links tips.
> 
> Adjust the check chains.
> 
> Is there no way to adjust the lifting points on the implement?


Hi thanks, I think its on the lowest hole, the inner most hole is where the check chains are connected. I've attached a couple of pics. The implement doesn't have any method of adj, just the standard 3 point links.


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

I've not had the need to adj the left hand side link arm before and its completely seized up but presumably once I get that working it won't be nice its not nice and easy to adj, like the right hand levelling box, I will need to take it off and then re-fit?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Is it possible to let the safety chains and drop arms switch holes?


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Till you find the root cause of the problem why not go to a trailer supply store and buy two pair of heavy duty shackles. Put one pair on each side and extend the lift arms enough to allow them to lower far enough to put the implement on the ground? Shackles come in various lengths so be sure to estimate the length needed. This should permit you to put the tractor in use.

Another idea is to get longer chains and switch the lift arm and the chain so that the lift arm is in the closest hole. You might try disconnecting the chains and putting the lift arm into the first hole just to see if that will permit the arm to go all the way down.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like both your leveling arms are screwed in all the way. Looks like there is a pin missing that prevents the unit from threading all the way out.


----------



## Tarry (Jun 14, 2020)

As someone else mentioned who had longer arms, maybe your just out of travel with the length of the arms you have...........not unusual as people change equipment...put a jack under the front of your implement and unhook your arms...you'll see quickly the length you need.....or perhaps the upper arms have been moved or clocked incorrectly?


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Where the drop arms connect to the lower arms, you should be able to fit the drop arms into the SAME hole as the check chains.

I know this is a Dexta, but you should probably be able to get / buy / make the proper bolt / chain fitting arrangement to fit both to the rear holes

link arms do look a bit short too. 
I’d take the links etc off from the stubby lift arms and move the stubby lift arms by hand, see that they appear to have full travel.


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

NeilP said:


> Where the drop arms connect to the lower arms, you should be able to fit the drop arms into the SAME hole as the check chains.
> 
> I know this is a Dexta, but you should probably be able to get / buy / make the proper bolt / chain fitting arrangement to fit both to the rear holes
> 
> ...


Thanks thats really helpful and a good idea. Ill give that a try over the weekend. By the way your tractor looks amazing.


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

It is only painted in places!
I had the top box totally off a few months ago as it was not lifting any weight at all, so while it was off, took the chance to needle gun, red oxide and paint the bits around top cover and pump. Forward of the gearbox / engine is all un-painted. Did not take wings off or touch wheels or brake drums, so they are all still rust coloured. Just done by hand with a brush.

This was a few months ago


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

NeilP said:


> It is only painted in places!
> I had the top box totally off a few months ago as it was not lifting any weight at all, so while it was off, took the chance to needle gun, red oxide and paint the bits around top cover and pump. Forward of the gearbox / engine is all un-painted. Did not take wings off or touch wheels or brake drums, so they are all still rust coloured. Just done by hand with a brush.
> 
> This was a few months ago


Well I'm impressed looks really good especially if done with a brush!


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Thanks

Needle gun first.
Good spraying and waiting with some very alkaline truck wash , undiluted..only because that was what was to hand. Strong stuff, you could feel it making your hands soapy as it reacted with the fats in your skin. It cleans off rust  
Good blowing with an airline and a day or so to dry off properly, then 

*Bonda Rust Primer*
*https://www.rustins.ltd/bonda/our-products/anti-rust-and-corrosion/bonda-rust-primer-*

then Ford new Holland Dexta Blue. again all by hand


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your advice, I think it is now sorted out thanks to a new side link arm, see pics. I did try swapping over the check chains and arms but the check chains are not long enough and the bolts on the check chains are not long enough to enable the chains and arms to be fitted in the same hole. Anyway I've managed to lower the arms sufficiently now, I think. My only question is on the check chains - how tight should they be - I guess the test should be when the arms are fully lowered? But how much movement should be allowed, presumably some movement but not too much? Thanks


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

NeilP said:


> Thanks
> 
> Needle gun first.
> Good spraying and waiting with some very alkaline truck wash , undiluted..only because that was what was to hand. Strong stuff, you could feel it making your hands soapy as it reacted with the fats in your skin. It cleans off rust
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the primer I will look at that as I am intending to pain part of mine over the winter. What is the truck wash you mentioned? Thanks


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Over time the lower bolts that hold the arm and the chains wear. Originally it would not have been a straight bolt, but some shaped pin with a flange and bracket for the chain. If you can’t get them both in same hole and it is all plain bolts, chances are that the original pins got too bad, and have been replaced with whatever was to hand. Chain should likely be connected to the pin by a shackle type item.

With correct item they probably would go in same hole.


As for the truck wash stuff, I can see if I can find original can. It was sent from UK to us here in Jersey by the company I work for as an aircraft wash solution. Had been kicking around the hanger for years, until a Health & Safety inspection a few years ago and they decided it should not be in the hanger, so I took it.

If it has a label I’ll let you know


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

NeilP said:


> ...Originally it would not have been a straight bolt, but some shaped pin with a flange and bracket for the chain.
> ...


That is correct for Dexta/Super Dexta. They have inner check chains:
https://www.agrilineproducts.com/ford-fordson-lift-arm-chain-kit-80980



NeilP said:


> ...
> If you can’t get them both in same hole and it is all plain bolts, chances are that the original pins got too bad, and have been replaced with whatever was to hand. Chain should likely be connected to the pin by a shackle type item.
> 
> With correct item they probably would go in same hole.
> ...


No, Gavin1000 has a New Major and that has an outer, adjustable, check chain:
https://www.agrilineproducts.com/ford-fordson-check-chain-assembly-4001
with an eyebolt "of it's own".


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Ah ok, I see. 
Seemed to remember them being the same design, just with the check chain bolt / plate mechanism being reversed to attach to the outer chain.


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Gavin1000 said:


> What is the truck wash you mentioned? Thanks


This stuff











But can't find and reference to it online


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

If you can’t find that, then this stuff is as good

Nielsen Transport 5000.
Used neat with paint brush. 
It is very strong stuff 

https://www.silmid.com/cleaners/Aut...en-L584-Transport-5000-Plus-in-various-sizes/


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi, thanks for getting back to me on this, will order some, looks good stuff!


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

just done a search for 'alkaline e truck wash...

https://ver-techlabs.com/fleet-washing/products/alkaline-cleaner/
https://ver-techlabs.com/product_cats/alkaline-truck-wash-products/

https://www.amazon.com/AutoGeneral-Concentrated-Alkaline-Vehicle-Gallons/dp/B01MU64KC3


----------

